# Just want some input!



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok so about a little over two weeks ago we finally got our 75 gallon tank!  I started the fishless cycling the next day, and put in some gravel from an already cycled tank.
I just checked for nitrItes and it read between 2.0 and 5.0 ppm, and my ammonia was at 1.0 ppm. I am reducing the amount of ammonia I am putting in the tank since I have nitrItes. 
Once my tank reads 0 nitrItes I am going to do about a 30% water change, and then add in my pleco from the other tank. I haven't bought any cichlids I want yet. I personally didn't think that my tank would cycle as fast as it has been going.
After I get the pleco established in the tank and the rest of the decor, I am planning on buying about 6 yellow labs, hopefully one male the rest female. Then I will slowly start to add the other types of cichlids I have looked at. 
Does any of this sound wrong? Would you do something different?
Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

So far so good, but you didn't mention your decor. May I suggest 200 lbs of river rock.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

emc7 said:


> So far so good, but you didn't mention your decor. May I suggest 200 lbs of river rock.


We are looking at Texas Holey Rock, but that may be a little hard on the wallet.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

In my opinion, lace rock looks good in a cichlid tank. It tends to have a lot of variation in shape and is pleasing to look at. The aquarium stores in my area sell it for about $1 per pound, but a friend of mine in another state went to a rock yard and was able to get 100 pounds for about $15.


----------

